# Record number of visitor visas issued in Canada



## christie48

My husband and I want to come to Canada we have the money to buy a house and we are not going to be working there. We want to stay six months of the year in Ontario st Catherine's can you tell me how I go about this. Can we come in on a visitors visa.


----------

